# 09/09/09 - Gryffon lands in Canada



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Five years ago today, just a few minutes before midnight, six month old Gryffon's plane landed in Vancouver BC, all the way from Michigan (and via Texas). 

I drove 12 hours to pick him up, and at first went to the wrong Cargo place, but I got to the right pick-up spot in time, and out came the cutest, sweetest, smartest, bestest-looking, funnest, fiercest, most awesomest, cuddliest, loyalest, bestest German Shepherd the world has ever seen: Gryff!!! 

Happy FIVE Years since you got here Gryffon!! He was originally destined to a home in the Canary Islands, and I'm not sure if he got gypped by ending up in a little blue-collar town in the frozen North of BC, but I would like to think he is happy, and he is certainly spoiled, and feels very much loved and that he belongs here. 

He was everything that I wanted, down to the name I had suggest for the G litter (I wasn't originally on the list for a G litter pup, but how cool that my suggestion for a G name ended up being my dog), to being sable (one of the best parts  ) , to being able to get along with and not be fazed by bossy, bully, pushy, socially inept Keeta, to being a 'cat nurse' that tends to the cats if they are sick or injured, to being the star of training seminars and fun dog events everywhere we go. 

Five years of pics? I would fill pages!!! So hard to just pick a few:

Six months old in my Hotel room after arriving in Vancouver:










These dogs don't mess around with their sticks . . . 









Such a drop-dead handsome boy (seven months):









One of the BEST things to do here? Playing in the snow! (HA! Take THAT! Canary Islands!)








.







.







.







.







.









Passed his BH one week shy of 16 months:









and keep up with our activities and training, which includes:

Snuggling with the cats:









Goofing off:









Hanging out in the Hangar:









Lifting weights:









Fighting bad guys:


















And just being Gryffon:










And one of my favorite pics from when he was 10 months old:









Happy Five Years Gotcha Day, Gryff!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Gryffon!! May you enjoy many more years of happiness with your family


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo wishes his brother a HaPPY Gotcha Day! Can't imagine what this life would be like without a G to share it with. :wub:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

He's beautiful, Lucia! Michigan's loss, Vancouver's gain--and he couldn't have landed in a better spot. Just wondered, how did Texas get in there?

Susan


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, Gryffon! What a stud


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day, gorgeous boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Susan - Gryffon flew Continental and they route all the live animal Cargo through Texas for connecting flights - I think it is because they have special climate controlled holding areas and special cargo vans for loading and unloading - so that the animals aren't being jostled around with the other cargo, and don't sit outside in the hot sun or cold winter while being processed. (does it ever get cold in Texas?) - So no choice but to go through Texas for shipping a dog to Canada (sorta weird when Michigan is so close to the border anyways . . .).

Other airlines often won't ship if it is too hot or too cold, so makes it harder to plan ahead and orginze a shipment.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe, Happy Gotcha Day Gryffon!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Susan - Gryffon flew Continental and they route all the live animal Cargo through Texas for connecting flights - I think it is because they have special climate controlled holding areas and special cargo vans for loading and unloading - so that the animals aren't being jostled around with the other cargo, and don't sit outside in the hot sun or cold winter while being processed. (does it ever get cold in Texas?) - So no choice but to go through Texas for shipping a dog to Canada (sorta weird when Michigan is so close to the border anyways . . .).
> 
> Other airlines often won't ship if it is too hot or too cold, so makes it harder to plan ahead and orginze a shipment.


I wondered if it was something like that. But over the years I have had 2 dogs fly out of SeaTac to Detroit, but again, that was an airline that won't ship unless the temperatures are within a safe range.

The time they are in the air was scary for me, both times--did you worry at all?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

PFFFT Canary Island... who would want to live there when we have the True North 

Happy Gotcha Day Castlemaid and Gryff!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Gotcha day!!!! Wonderful pictures and the story of your journey together so far!!! He is very handsome!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Gyrffon! You look like you were destined for the Great White North. Who needs sand anyways!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my he is so gorgeous! What GREAT pictures. I can't wait to introduce my pups to snow.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

What great pictures! Gryff is so handsome. Happy Gotcha Day to you both!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I remember when you got him -- so glad he is your dream dog. 

Happy Gotcha Day, Gryffon!


----------

